# Weather Sealing



## SaP34US (Sep 8, 2018)

Is the EOS R fully weather sealed?
If not what makes the difference full weather sealing (like the 5D or Z6&7) and a camera that only partly or mostly weather sealed?


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 8, 2018)

It is all advertising. The real question is to what level will it really protect. 

This is what Canon says on the R, from Canon USA website:

*Dust & Water-resistant Sealing*
The EOS R camera is designed for use in a variety of weather conditions. Sealing materials are used in critical areas like the buttons, terminal covers, the battery compartment and the card slot cover. Precise design and construction help to minimize accidental penetration of dust and moisture in the rest of the camera body. Combined with an RF lens, or any other weather-sealed EF/EF-S lens, the EOS R proves to be a reliable partner in virtually any climate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Combined with *an RF lens*, or any other *weather-sealed* EF/*EF-S* lens, the EOS R proves to be a reliable partner in virtually any climate.


 The above implies all RF lenses are sealed (the RF 35mm doesn't appear to have a mount gasket), and the existence of sealed EF-S lenses.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 8, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The above implies all RF lenses are sealed (the RF 35mm doesn't appear to have a mount gasket), and the existence of seale.d EF-S lenses.



There are many out there.
You just have to know where to look.


----------

